#ubuntu-fr-l10n 2013-01-07
<YoBoY> cool je suis traducteur officiel maintenant :D
 * YoBoY jure qu'il a soudoyer personne ^^
<YoBoY> -er+é
<YoBoY> hé t'es de retour en france cqfd93 :)
<teolemon> félicitations à YoBoY
<YoBoY> félicitation également à teolemon :)
<teolemon> qui doit désormais se cloner pour relire plein de DDTP en plus d'Ubuntu-fr
<teolemon> :-D
<cqfd93> eh, salut tout le monde !
<cqfd93> oui, je suis de retour, en plein jetlag !
<cqfd93> bravo YoBoY !
<cqfd93> Welcome aboard !
<YoBoY> merci, mais faudra pas trop compter sur moi ;)
<cqfd93> un peu quand même ! :-)
<teolemon> YoBoY, il logue pas toutes les pages ?
<YoBoY> normalement si, pourquoi ?
<teolemon> je ne trouve aucune trace de ubuntu-fr-l10n pour le moment
#ubuntu-fr-l10n 2013-01-08
<teolemon> On peut avoir ubottu ?
<YoBoY> teolemon, bon alors il te faut quoi comme projet X ?
<teolemon> un sous projet pour pouvoir suivre le template, les plugins et à la maj de traduire.ubuntu-fr.org
<teolemon> et éventuellement des ajouts applicatifs futurs
<teolemon> sait-on jamais
<YoBoY> ubuntu-fr-traduire ou ubuntu-fr-l10n ou un autre nom ?
<YoBoY> teolemon, ^
<teolemon> re
<teolemon> ubuntu-fr-l10n est déjà existant
<teolemon> pour l'équipe
<teolemon> je dirais le premier
<teolemon> pour que ça soit conforme avec les autres sous domaines
<teolemon> je suppose
<YoBoY> ubuntu-fr-l10n existe déjà ? Oo
<YoBoY> ba non ^^
<YoBoY> pas confondre nom de projet et nom de team
<YoBoY> va pour traduire
<YoBoY> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-fr-traduire c'est fait
#ubuntu-fr-l10n 2013-01-09
<teolemon> on a le droit à un discount sur les $5 ? :-D
<YoBoY> avec les fdp ça monte à combien ?
<teolemon> ça serait bien d'avoir les miniatures en français
<teolemon> sur le site
<YoBoY> félicitation pour le manuel ubuntu
<YoBoY> on va voir si ça va marché
<YoBoY> marcher
<YoBoY> ils ont laissé le teste aligné à gauche, ou c'est en justifié ?
<cqfd93> je ne sais pas du tout combien ça fait pour le port
<teolemon> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-manual-website/+bug/1097913
<cqfd93> pour les miniatures, tu parles di slide whow ? Il y a aussi le bouton "buy the book" en anglais
<teolemon> +1 sur ce bug please :-)
<teolemon> j'en fais un aussi pour le bouton
<cqfd93> j'ai demandé à kevin, il m'a dit que pour le moment ça n'était pas possible
<cqfd93> peut-être plus tard si'il change de site
<teolemon> mis à jour
<teolemon> euh
<teolemon> c'est simple à coder
<teolemon> le site est déjà localisé
<teolemon> c'est juste if lang=fr then bookcover-fr.png
<teolemon> sur Quantal, Kevin t'a donné un ETA ?
<cqfd93> pour quantal, non, faut que je lui demande
<cqfd93> YoBoY : le texte est toujours justifié à gauche mais il n'y a plus de lignes extra longues
<teolemon> on communique now ou on attend quantal ?
<cqfd93> precise étant une version lts, ça serait bien de la présenter maintenant et d'en reparler régulièrement
<cqfd93> cette version est tout à fait utilisable avec quantal
<teolemon> c'est pour éviter qu'on ait l'air de sortir un truc en retard
<teolemon> si on sort precise et quantal en même temps, ça fait nouveauté
<teolemon> si on sort precise, il va y en avoir pour dire que c'est vieux
<YoBoY> comme vous voulez pour la com
<YoBoY> precise c'est la LTS ce sera vieux dans 5 ans
<cqfd93> moi je préfèrerais en parler maintenant
<teolemon> tout dépend de la réponse de Kevin
<teolemon> ok
<teolemon> fair enough
<cqfd93> on est seulement la deuxième version localisée de precise à sortir
<teolemon> il y a encore un travail substantiel pour quantal ?
<cqfd93> tout dépend du temps que kevin peut y consacrer
<cqfd93> il a encore des traductions de précise à finaliser
<teolemon> ok
<teolemon> il y a donc un brouillon
<teolemon> il faut voir les points à souligner
<teolemon> les images à insérer
<cqfd93> kevin vient de me répondre :
<cqfd93> (21:14:23) cqfd93: godbyk: when do you think you will have time to work on publishing the quantal version?
<cqfd93> (21:14:49) godbyk: Hopefully soon.
<cqfd93> (21:15:02) godbyk: I'm trying to get all the precise-e2 translations done first. Then I'll move on to the quantal ones.
<teolemon> le brouillon s'appelle :
<teolemon> ok
<teolemon> :-/
<teolemon> sur quel channel ?
<teolemon> ubuntu-manual ?
<cqfd93> en chat privé
<teolemon> ok
<cqfd93> mais je veux bien voir le brouillon ;-)
<teolemon> Le Manuel Ubuntu 12.04 débarque en français !
<teolemon> je me suis déconnecté
<teolemon> tu peux y accéder
<teolemon> pendant ce temps, je cherche les différents screenshots
<teolemon> YoBoY, t'as vu tous les bogues délicieux signalés sur traduire ?
<teolemon> :-p
<YoBoY> non
<YoBoY> pas abonné aux bugs moi ^^"
<teolemon> on a moyen d'uploader des images ?
<teolemon> tu conseillerais quel plugin ?
<YoBoY> uploader où ?
<YoBoY> sur le blog ?
<teolemon> da
<teolemon> pour le moment les images sont stockées sur blogspot
<YoBoY> je recommande rien moi… attend je regarde ce que j'ai mis sur le mien
<teolemon> ...
<teolemon> oki
<YoBoY> ba j'ai un champ image pour en mettre une par défaut
<teolemon> cad ?
<teolemon> un système pour l'uploader directement depuis l'éditeur ?
<YoBoY> j'ai IMCE
<YoBoY> et Image d'activé dans le core aussi
<teolemon> qui voudrait uploader des images sur un site web
<teolemon> je vous le demande
<teolemon> (facepalm)
<YoBoY> j'ai un champ image sinon dans mon contenu article
<teolemon> raaah
<teolemon> à mort les trucs contre-intuitifs
<YoBoY> ça y est tu as un champs image :)
<teolemon> merci
<teolemon> :-)
<teolemon> petit souci pour générer les miniatures
<teolemon> mais c'est pas bien grave
<YoBoY> bon me reste plus que la team ubuntu-fr-trad à modifier/supprimer, j'en fais quoi ? je suggère à ubuntu-l10n-fr et lp-l10n-fr de l'utiliser pour gérer leurs administrateurs ? (ça peut être un autre nom)
<teolemon> heu, ça permet quoi ?
<teolemon> hormis de tracer un arbre hiérarchique ?
<YoBoY> en fait, au lieu de définir les administrateurs un par un, tu les ajoutes à une équipe d'administrateurs
<YoBoY> et oui ça crée une hiérarchie supplémentaire
<teolemon> pour administrer quoi ?
<YoBoY> l'équipe des relecteurs
<teolemon> ubuntu-fr-l10n répond à rome directement
<teolemon> par rome, comprendre ubuntu-translators
<YoBoY> mais ça n'a de sens qu'à partir de plusieurs équipes à administrer
<YoBoY> rome ?
<teolemon> mes cours d'histoire du XIXème qui remontent :-)
<teolemon> juste pour dire que globalement on crée une équipe d'admin
<teolemon> qui administre ubuntu-fr-l10n
<YoBoY> tu inverses toujours les deux ^^
<teolemon> et ubuntu-fr a in fine le controle sur qui entre dans cette équipe
<teolemon> et donc sur l'équipe
<teolemon> right ?
<YoBoY> non, généralement je fais en sorte de récup les droits owner, mais je m'occupe pas des droits admins dans les équipes
<YoBoY> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-fr-irc-admins exemple
<YoBoY> ce sont les admins de la team https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-fr-irc
<teolemon> l'oeil qui voit tout
<YoBoY> ^^
<teolemon> tout un programme ^^
<YoBoY> il est tout neuf ce logo
<YoBoY> c'est le pictogramme "contact", je l'ai trouvé adéquat pour les besoins actuels sur launchpad :)
<teolemon> dans tous les cas c'est seb l'owner
<teolemon> donc à lui de voir s'il souhaite verser l'équipe
<YoBoY> ce n'est qu'une formalité ça ;)
<teolemon> sur ce système
<teolemon> if it ain't broke, don't fix it
<YoBoY> lol
<teolemon> je comprends pas l'avantage
<teolemon> donc je lui laisse la responsabilité
<teolemon> :-)
<teolemon> c'est un peu frileux
<YoBoY> pas d'avantages, mis à part faire entrer les admins dans la team ubuntu-fr, sans y faire entrer tous les relecteurs nécessairement
<teolemon> (certes)
<YoBoY> la hierarchie pensée il y a quelques temps http://yoboy.fr/images/ufr_lp_orga_futur.png
<teolemon> blurk
<teolemon> j'entame un doctorat
<teolemon> et je te réponds une fois ma thèse obtenue ^^
<YoBoY> LOL
<YoBoY> bon j'écris un mail à seb et alex pour avoir leurs avis demain
<teolemon> wep, et inclus le graphe
<teolemon> histoire qu'on rigole ^^
<teolemon> je suis encore dessus :-p
<YoBoY> genre il est compliqué :O
<teolemon> ben concretement, je comprends pas les droits et les devoirs de chacun
<YoBoY> mais bon, t'as vu ce à quoi je suis confronté :) si je mets pas un peu d'ordre la dedans c'est la misère
<YoBoY> peut être qu'en regardant les membres de la locoteam ça t'aidera à comprendre https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-fr/+members
<teolemon> globalement, qui a le pouvoir de tout faire péter ?
<teolemon> ubuntu-fr-infra ?
<teolemon> si je comprends bien
<teolemon> qui contrôle ubuntu-fr-infra ?
<teolemon> l'association ?
<YoBoY> non asso
<YoBoY> c'est toujours le owner qui a le droit de vie et de mort sur une équipe
<YoBoY> l'admin à le droit de vie et de mort sur les membres et le droit de régler les paramètres de sa team
<teolemon> ubuntu-fr-mentor élit les nvx membres du bureau ?
<teolemon> de l'asso ?
<teolemon> a-t-il un droit de regard sur les nominations intra-équipes
<YoBoY> de l'asso, mais c'est pas en place cette partie, faudra retravailler ce point
<teolemon> ou c'est en plus ?
<YoBoY> non, les nominations intra équipes restent leur prérogatives
<teolemon> donc sur quels critères on élit des membres de l'asso ?
<teolemon> ni modos
<teolemon> ni relecteur
<teolemon> ni irc-eur
<teolemon> ni infrastructure
<YoBoY> les futurs membres seront choisit sur les même types de critères que les ubuntu members
<YoBoY> mais ils seront pas dans la team asso
<teolemon> il y a un papier qqpart qui détaille la gouvernance ?
<YoBoY> la team asso sera pour le conseil d'administration (community council like)
<YoBoY> les statuts de l'asso ?
<teolemon> ben la nouvelle structure
<teolemon> parce que les status c'est vague
<teolemon> Code is Law
<teolemon> un modo n'est pas automatiquement membre de l'asso
<teolemon> par exemple ?
<YoBoY> non
<YoBoY> on ne force personne à être membre
<teolemon> et qui élit les électeurs ?
<YoBoY> on proposera en premier lieu à toutes les personnes actuellement en place si elles veulent faire parti
<YoBoY> le premier conseil d'électeurs sera choisit par le bureau
<teolemon> donc c'est pas une asso avec adhésion libre et AG
<teolemon> qui élit un bureau
<YoBoY> après on demandera aux membres d'en élire un autre
<YoBoY> et le prochain conseil d'administration sera choisit par les membres
<YoBoY> si si, il y a AG
<YoBoY> mais je sais pas ce que tu appelles adhésion libre
<YoBoY> on accepte pas "n'importe qui" si c'est ce que tu veux dire
<teolemon> toute personne agée de plus de 18 ans à jour de cotisation
<teolemon> c'est de la cooptation ?
<teolemon> par les membres existants
<YoBoY> plutot de la sélection au mérite
<teolemon> ok
<YoBoY> c'est vraiment calqué sur le principe des ubuntu-members
<YoBoY> d'ailleurs tu n'es pas ubuntu member ? :O
<YoBoY> je te parle plus :D
<teolemon> oki
<YoBoY> quand est ce que tu te présentes ? ;)
<teolemon> le souci que je peux voir c'est qu'une fois membre, il n'y a pas de review périodique
<YoBoY> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership
<teolemon> comme il peut y avoir pour les locos
<YoBoY> dans notre version fr, on va en mettre, j'aime pas non plus le fait d'avoir un statut à vie
<YoBoY> tout comme on paye un cotisation, à la place il faudra faire un compte rendu de ses activités :)
<YoBoY> ce sera notre cotisation obligatoire ;)
<YoBoY> (bref, faudra juste maintenir à jour sa page utilisateur)
<teolemon> il y aurait un joli cas de théorie de l'orga à faire
<YoBoY> ça reste encore assez flou, on réglera tous ces détails au fur et à mesure je pense
<YoBoY> par exemple, les membres étant dans une équipe ubuntu-fr* n'auront pas à être réapprouvés par l'asso, c'est aux admins des équipes de les gérer
<YoBoY> faut que je le refasse ce diagramme, il est plus tout à fait d'actualité, il a plus de 2 ans
<teolemon> l'ubuntu membership a l'air d'une complexité excessive pour peu de choses
<teolemon> enfin je suis peut-être un peu trop incisif
<YoBoY> ça a été conçu par des devs pour des devs à la base
<YoBoY> mais sinon oui, c'est un peu complexe pour pas grand chose à part un alias mail et un cloak irc
<YoBoY> et le droit de publier sur le planet
<YoBoY> et à sa faut ajouter la barrière de la langue
<YoBoY> mon rêve serait que la team ubuntu-fr et son membership, soit autorisé à attribué dans la foulé ce statut de ubuntu-members
<teolemon> et l'inverse ?
<teolemon> j'ai l'impression de refaire un à un tous mes cours de scpo
<YoBoY> faut pas déconner non plus, ce serait le grand débarquement de personnes qu'on ne connait pas ^^"
<YoBoY> lol
<teolemon> les problèmes d'attribution de la nationalité
<teolemon> on veut bien avoir la nationalité européenne
<teolemon> du moment que ça nous donne des droits
<teolemon> mais oh là
<teolemon> pas de contraintes
<YoBoY> mais ça peut faciliter la sélection quand même si tu es déjà ubuntu member (c'est que tu as déjà une page de wiki donc)
<teolemon> et pas de capacité de nationalité propre pour l'europe
<YoBoY> et moi qui ait la double nationalité… :D
<YoBoY> bon sur ce, dodo :)
<YoBoY> à demain
<teolemon> bonne nuit
#ubuntu-fr-l10n 2013-01-10
<YoBoY> cqfd93, salutn c'est quoi l'histoire amazon ?
<cqfd93> salut YoBoY!
<cqfd93> je n'en sais pas plus que ce que Pierre a dit sur la liste
<YoBoY> ok
#ubuntu-fr-l10n 2013-01-11
<Havok_Novak> ubuntulog2 ?
<teolemon> J'ai commandé le manuel
<teolemon> je vais tester sur ma maman
<teolemon> c'est le test ultime :-)
<cqfd93> ;-)
<teolemon> nouvel upload en cours
<cqfd93> j'en avais fait un (pour supprimer les espaces avant \n)
<cqfd93> et toi, c'est quoi ?
<teolemon> c'est nbcp
<teolemon> nbsp
<teolemon> des suppressions d'espaces pour les commandes
<teolemon> find (1) >> find(1)
<teolemon> Perl module pour >> Module Perl pour
<Havok_Novak> Ah tiens, salut cqfd93.
<cqfd93> Salut Havok_Novak
<Havok_Novak> Tu vas bien ?
<Havok_Novak> Dis-moi, on utilise les conventions de 1990 pour les trad. ?
<cqfd93> oui, je vais bien
<cqfd93> c'est quoi les conventions de 1990 ?
<Havok_Novak> En gros, j’ai un petit soucis de choix d’orthographe avec le mot « casse-tête ».
<Havok_Novak> Au pluriel.
<Havok_Novak> http://fr.wiktionary.org/wiki/casse-t%C3%AAte
<cqfd93> mon dictionnaire dit que c'est invariable
<Havok_Novak> Certes, mais un dictionnaire datant d’avant 1990 ne connaitra forcément pas cette réforme, pourtant adoptée par l’Académie française.
<Havok_Novak> So, 1990 or not ? This is pour valider une de tes propositions. :)
<cqfd93> mon dico date du début des années 2000 (bibliorom larousse)
<Havok_Novak> Bah il n’est pas à jour. :)
<Havok_Novak> http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rectifications_orthographiques_du_fran%C3%A7ais_en_1990
#ubuntu-fr-l10n 2013-01-12
<YoBoY> bonjour
<YoBoY> cqfd93, on a corrigé, légèrement retouché l'article à l'état de brouillon pour traduire.ufr si tu as le temps de jeter un œil :)
<YoBoY> (on == havok_novak et moi)
<YoBoY> cqfd93, j'ai validé certaine de tes traductions pour m'entraîner à cette activité, j'espère que j'ai pas fait de bêtises :p
<cqfd93> salut Yoboy!
<cqfd93> ça fait longtemps que je n'ai pas regardé ma fenêtre pidgin...
<cqfd93> je vais voir l'article
<cqfd93> mais quel article ???
<cqfd93> merci pour les validations
<YoBoY> le brouillon discuté sur la liste, celui sur l'ubuntu manual
<cqfd93> mais la dernière révision semble être du 11 janvier, il y a du nouveau depuis ?
<YoBoY> non, c'est mes modifs d'hier ^^
<cqfd93> où, précisément ?
<YoBoY> un peu partout, des réductions, de la simplifications de tournures un peu lourdes, des puces dans la liste en bas…
<cqfd93> ah, m..., alors il faut tout lire attentivement ! ;-)
<YoBoY> :p
<cqfd93> pour "apprentissage progressif – démarrez avec les bases et apprenez à travers différents chapitres ;"
<cqfd93> que dirais-tu de "apprentissage progressif – démarrez avec les bases et apprenez au travers des différents chapitres ;"
<YoBoY> pourquoi pas oui
<cqfd93> ok
<cqfd93> je viens de le mettre à jour
<cqfd93> afk (vaisselle phase 1 : préparation psychologique)
<Havok_Novak> Salut JulienEnilrahc.
<JulienEnilrahc> Bonjour !
<Havok_Novak> Tu vas bien ?
<JulienEnilrahc> oui, je ne crois pas que l'on se connaisse déjà, je me suis lancé dans la traduction Ubuntu il y a un mois ou deux
<JulienEnilrahc> je débute donc :)
<JulienEnilrahc> Et toi ?
<Havok_Novak> Idem.
#ubuntu-fr-l10n 2014-01-07
<svergeylen> Bonjour
<svergeylen> Est-ce que l'un d'entre vous est Pierre Slamich ?
<YoBoY> svergeylen, salut
<YoBoY> il n'est pas connecté en ce moment
<YoBoY> why ?
<svergeylen> Salut
<svergeylen> parce qu'il m'a contacté par email
<svergeylen> aujourd'hui
<svergeylen> et il m'a conseillé de m'intégrer à l'équipe de traduction
<svergeylen> Apparement, le travail est gigantesque pour 14.04 ;-)
<YoBoY> mais non, il y a 4 fois rien ;)
<svergeylen> Ha ok, 4 fois zero, ca fait zero... donc relax ;-)
<YoBoY> tu as déjà fait ta petite séance de lecture des tutos ?
<svergeylen> En fait, je fais des traductions (pas uniquemnt ubuntu) depuis environ 2009
<svergeylen> (d'ailleurs on peut le voir sur mon profil, je connais plus le lien exact)
<YoBoY> profil sur… ?
<svergeylen> (launchpad)
<svergeylen> je respoecte pas trop mal les regles de base pour la traduction, et j'essaie d'être super proche des texte en angalis, tout en restant "lisible" en français, pour ne pas faire de mot à mot
<YoBoY> stéphane ?
<svergeylen> oui
<YoBoY> ok, trouvé :)
<svergeylen> cool
<svergeylen> mais mon "karm" est en dessous de 1000
<svergeylen> apparement, ca descend avec le temps !
<svergeylen> :-( :-(
<svergeylen> *karma, sorry
<YoBoY> ça n'a pas une grosse importance le karma, et il augmente très peu avec les traductions
<YoBoY> ce qui compte c'est la qualité de tes traductions ;)
<svergeylen> moi, je n'utilise launchpad que pour ca, donc, un petit karma...
<svergeylen> (mais une grosse)
<svergeylen> (non, je déconne !!)
<svergeylen> comment on connait les textes à traduire, je veux dire, les priorités ?
<YoBoY> regarde mon karma https://launchpad.net/~yoboy-leguesh aucune importance ;)
<svergeylen> quand je clique sur http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/ubuntu-l10n-fr/trusty  sur la page d'ubuntu-fr, je suis redirigé vers saucy...
<YoBoY> ha ? bizarre…
<svergeylen> 193 ? Tu ris ? J'ai 6 de plus !! ;-)
<svergeylen> Il est écrit "Saucy est sortie. Mais toutes les traductions continuent: elles seront intégrées aux mises à jour et à Trusty !"
<svergeylen> C'est pas ultra clair pour les nouveaux, ca....
<YoBoY> il semble que Pierre n'ait pas encore créé la page trusty, les traductions pour cette versions sont pas encore vraiment une priorité :) ça le deviendra peut de temps avant la sortie (le temps que ça se stabilise)
<YoBoY> si tu penses qu'il faut reformuler, n'hésite pas à proposer une nouvelle version :) (directement en modifiant la page ou en écrivant à la liste de discussion des traducteurs)
<YoBoY> coucou Pierre :)
<teolemon> hello svergeylen
<teolemon> thx YoBoY
<YoBoY> de rien
<teolemon> des premières questions ?
<YoBoY> svergeylen, ^
<svergeylen> Bonjour
<svergeylen> C'est toi Pierre, qui m'a envoyé un mail aujourdh'ui au sujet des traductions ubuntu ?
<teolemon> yes :-)
<svergeylen> Merci pour ton message alors. C'était très sympa d'expliquer un peu le fonctionnement global.. Cela m'a donné envie de venir donner un coup de main, en tout cas ;-)
<svergeylen> je me demandais justement si c'était normal de se référer à la page de Saucy pour les traductions de Trusty ?
<svergeylen> Parce que sur ubuntu-fr, il y a une redirection de trusty vers saucy... Normal ?
<teolemon> yes, rien n'a vraiment changé pour Saucy pour le moment
<teolemon> on redirige l'essentiel des efforts sur les descriptions de paquet pour le moment
<teolemon> ainsi que sur le guide serveur
<teolemon> l'avantage des descriptions de paquet, c'est qu'elles sont assez simples pour débuter
<teolemon> et que tu peux choisir ton logiciel favori
<teolemon> :)
<svergeylen> OK, donc je choisi ce que je veux dans 6. DDTP - Descriptions de Paquets Ubuntu
<svergeylen> (pour lequel traduction n'est pas à zéro, forcément)
<teolemon> nightmonkey est l'idéal pour commencer
<teolemon> http://nightmonkey.ubuntu.hu/#release=trusty&language=fr&view=app&repo=universe&isok=false&rownumber=100&sortpopcon=dsc&packagename=&page=1
<svergeylen> Mais quand clique sur ces liens, j'arrive tout de suite sur un page pour traduire... je n'ai aucune idée du paquet concerné ni du contexte...
<teolemon> essaie le lien ci dessus
<svergeylen> comment fais-tu pour "choisir" ton paquet
<svergeylen> (ok, je regarde pour nightmonkey)
<svergeylen> effectivement, nightmonkey, c'est facile à comprendre...
<svergeylen> une belle liste, tu peux trier, ca, c'est cool
<svergeylen> je m'y mets
<svergeylen> ps : je dois t'envoyer un mail quand j'ai fais qq traduction pour un feedback ?
<svergeylen> ou bien j'envoie un message sur la liste de diffusion à tout le monde ?
<teolemon> à tout le monde sur la liste
<teolemon> ça permet de te présenter
<teolemon> et aux relecteurs de te donner du feedback :)
<svergeylen> Bonne nuit à tous, je continuerai demain. (J'ai trouvé le paquet SQLite Database browser, qui est un programme que j'utilise au quotidien. Cela me permet de bien comprendre les phrases dans leur contexte). A+
